# Trovoada supercelular e Tornado em Portugal 4/09/2004



## remy (8 Fev 2007 às 18:49)

Neste bonito dia de Setembro uma gota fria provoca um tempo instável por fluxos de Sul ocidentais sobre o país, e em especial sobre o norte de Portugal. Este tipo de situação já tem sido descrito por Paula Leitao, para ser à origem da formação violentas trovoadas e às vezes mesmo tornades sobre o país. 

Mapas Gfs :







As trovoadas começam a formar-se cedo no dia, seguidamente uma célula mais virulente que outros organiza-se e continua o seu caminho para o norte. Revelar-se-á supercellule orageuse em vista da dimensão graniza e do carácter excepcional do acontecimento. Granizam de 7 cm são coletados e rabanadas de vento + de 90 km/h são aumentadas às estações mais próximas. Um testemunho ocular viu mesmo tornade arrancar árvores e causar estragos à 13 Km ao norte é de Braga. 

Mapa raio intensidade impacto: 






Imagens satélites: 














Imagens radares: 






As fotografias dos estragos: 










Granizam gigantes!


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Fev 2007 às 23:00)

*Re: Trovoada Supercellulaire e tornade em Portugal o 4/09/2004*

E o pessoal de Braga não têm dados sobre isto!  

Fabuloso!!  Que granizo enorme!!


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2007 às 23:41)

*Re: Trovoada Supercellulaire e tornade em Portugal o 4/09/2004*

O Grannevada tinha um post sobre isso mas as fotos foram à vida  

*http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=18*


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 00:47)

*Re: Trovoada Supercellulaire e tornade em Portugal o 4/09/2004*



Minho disse:


> O Grannevada tinha um post sobre isso mas as fotos foram à vida
> 
> *http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=18*



Mas olha que eu estou a ver as fotos, são digitalizações de jornal. E acho que são quase todas as que estão aqui.

Muito bom , foi disto, ou muito parecido, que vi em Évora em 96/97,não me interessei em fixar a data e varreu-se-me. Pode que algum dia aqui venha um éborense (parecia-me que já por cá andou um??? ) e ele se lembre melhor deste excelente episódio.


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 01:10)

*Re: Trovoada Supercellulaire e tornade em Portugal o 4/09/2004*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas olha que eu estou a ver as fotos, são digitalizações de jornal. E acho que são quase todas as que estão aqui.
> 
> Muito bom , foi disto, ou muito parecido, que vi em Évora em 96/97,não me interessei em fixar a data e varreu-se-me. Pode que algum dia aqui venha um éborense (parecia-me que já por cá andou um??? ) e ele se lembre melhor deste excelente episódio.



Eu desconfio que sei quando foi, pois nessa altura, ia no passeio da escola quando passamos por Évora e estavam os bombeiros a limpar os destroços, troncos, etc. Pelo ano bate certinho, foi em 1996 e a data essa foi na semana do 1º de Maio, agora lembro-me também de ter vistos os Mammatus mais fantásticos que alguma vez vi (nessa altura nem sabia o nome disso  )... o que me foste lembrar kim! ... velhos tempos os do 12º ano


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Fev 2007 às 01:28)

*Re: Trovoada Supercellulaire e tornade em Portugal o 4/09/2004*



Minho disse:


> Eu desconfio que sei quando foi, pois nessa altura, ia no passeio da escola quando passamos por Évora e estavam os bombeiros a limpar os destroços, troncos, etc. Pelo ano bate certinho, foi em 1996 e a data essa foi na semana do 1º de Maio, agora lembro-me também de ter vistos os Mammatus mais fantásticos que alguma vez vi (nessa altura nem sabia o nome disso  )... o que me foste lembrar kim! ... velhos tempos os do 12º ano



Ena pá então não é que foi mesmo!!!! Excelente! Estive a consultar a minha ficha militar (na altura estava no QG de Évora) e bate certo! Olha que Mammatus é que não vi , mas tb estava entre 4 paredes! Espectáculo!


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

*Re: Trovoada Supercellulaire e tornade em Portugal o 4/09/2004*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ena pá então não é que foi mesmo!!!! Excelente! Estive a consultar a minha ficha militar (na altura estava no QG de Évora) e bate certo! Olha que Mammatus é que não vi , mas tb estava entre 4 paredes! Espectáculo!



Os Mammatus foi antes de chegar a Évora na estada nacional.... a partir daí intuitivamente sempre que via uma espécie de Mammatus já sabia que vinha festa da boa


----------

